

Ask HN: Recommend a Boston Area Technology Lawyer? - ericb

I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a good (and ideally, reasonably priced) technology lawyer in the Boston area? Specifically, someone who can handle contracts, licensing, and other legal concerns for a technology consultancy?<p>Also, any tips on how to approach evaluating a lawyer?  Thanks!
======
pg
Goodwin Procter. But they are not cheap.

